# 7-27: My first Tarpon!!!



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Way to Go Sophie T!!!!! [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


----------



## axe11924 (Jul 27, 2008)

Very cool [smiley=cool2.gif] my first on Fly was that size. Very fun indeed.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Way to go! Those little guys are a ton of fun eh?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Cute little poon! Congrats! You and Garry should come down here in a few months. I'll get you two on some of my local rod busters!

Cheers


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Congrats on the tarpon! [smiley=1-beer-german.gif] That guy is exacly the size I'm looking for on fly.


----------



## axe11924 (Jul 27, 2008)

Those are the fun size on Fly for sure HaMm3r. I've been finding them in the creeks around Vero with small Black/Purple or Red/Black Flies.


----------



## fishgitr (Feb 18, 2008)

Congrats!! Good luck in your snook hunt.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

thats way cool, kinda cute too isn't he.  

be warned, snook fishing will ruin you for anything else. Between trying to break the mysterious spells of lock jaw and staying up all night fishing for them will drive you mad. Funnest fish there is when you're in em though.


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

Snook are biting in the heat right now, saw and caught some in haulover last week, but got bigger ones around 3pm friday as well as tarpon in the incomming tide inshore of ponce inlet on live shrimp freelined, as well as topwaters.


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

congrats!

Next summer I need you and garry to get over here so we can you on 100lb + fish..


----------



## hankG (Jul 1, 2008)

You never forget your first Tarpon.

I got lucky last year and caught my first Pacific Tarpon on fly.
ABS helped me get my first Flamingo Tarpon. I remember it like it was this am.
Nice job on the poon now go get that first snook.


----------



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

Gary you got the cuteist lil fishin partner............... and she can fish too. wow!

Nice lil bb tarpon Sophie!

AC


----------

